# 35 rem



## sageman (Sep 28, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone had shot it in a contender pistol and what the recoil was like and if you have one whats your load thanx


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

I have shot a 357 Herrit wich is very simular in velosityand shoots the same bullets. Recoil is not very bad, when loaded with 200gr bullets it is a very good hunting round.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I haven't shot mine, yet. I'm kinda nervous. 338-06 JDJ. 200 gr bullets. I'll let you know.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Had one and thought it was very manageable. Made the mistake of selling it and getting an encore in 308 to gain some extra range. Big mistake. The 35 would shoot quarter size groups all day long. I'm lucky to get twice that from the 308.


----------

